# Overhead bed - annoying rattle when driving.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We bought a Reference P716 LPR at the back end of last year and it's been a joy to own and drive.

After getting rid of all the niggling rattles that the previous owner hadn't bothered to sort out it had been reasonably quiet when driving over road surfaces whatever their condition.

But now we are getting a loud and persistent clicking noise from the passenger side, but not the other side, of the overhead bed when driving along,.

The bed hasn't been used by us to sleep on, only lowered and sent back up to make sure it actually works, but last week it has started making a nuisance clicking noise.

If I push upward against the cupboard beneath the bed the noise stops and it just seems as if something isn't locking in place when the bed is fully up.

Has anyone else had a similar problem with a Pilote overhead bed, or any other make of MH, and if you did how did you sort it out?

The MH is still under warranty but the Pilote dealer is about an hour drive away and we'll probably have to leave the MH there for at least one day while they try to sort it out.

If there's a simple and easy solution to the problem I'd rather have a go at sorting it out myself than involve the dealer and waste my time, and fuel, if it's an easy fix.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

We had a problem with our overhead bed when it started to part company with its 3 hinges !!. The problem was caused by the 2 gas struts being to strong and were trying to push the bed away from the hinges. 
I disconnected the gas struts and tightened the hinges and added another 3 hinges, then reconnect the gas struts.

Always travel with the bed in the down position !!
martin


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a thought, our Hymer had a similar noise and it turned out to be the wiring for the down lights that are situated in the pull down bed (under the mattress but above the bottom of the bed if that makes sense).This was rattling on the plastic and was surprisingly noisy as the whole of the bed was like a resonating board.

A bit of double sided sticky did the trick.

Rgds Mel.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Has anyone else had a similar problem with a Pilote overhead bed, or any other make of MH, and if you did how did you sort it out?


On my previous (a Concorde) I had a similar problem. Turned out to be the catch hook locking the bed in place was a little skewed. A gentle tap or five with a small sledge hammer bent it slightly back in position.

This was on the welded steel part of the frame.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I'll check the wiring and locking catch hook but adding extra hinges might begger up the warranty so I'll get back to you for any more info if I need it.

Again thanks.


Off now to watch the TV and see if Chesterfield win/lose at Wembley this afternoon.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorted!

A couple of the 1” square plastic blocks, see picture, had come 'unstuck' from the plywood base and at least one of them was rattling on the board every time we went over a bumpy bit of road.

I've re-stuck them down with glue, and with a piece of electricians tape over the block as well, and they shouldn't move again in the near future.

Thanks for the helpful replies.


----------

